# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  WIPs ( Works in Progress )

## Casualtie

Post up *your* WIPs..

Hopefully, everyone will be willing and able to give good, helpful critiques to each other.

----------


## indescribable

I like the mountains / hills in your drawing, and the design in the sky is really interesting. But I think the wrist on the right hand _may_ be a little wide. I also like certain areas of the shading on the left hand.


My WIP. First ever photoshop painting ever...  ::banana:: 



I have no idea how it will turn out, but I hope it looks okay when I'm done. Not very detailed or sharp yet, but hey, I just started.  ::?:

----------


## Snooze



----------


## BiVixen

snooze, i really think another eye would help yours out. Maybe think of adding a circle shape for a hand?  :tongue2: 

indescribable, I quiet like how it's started out and would love to see the end result. 

casualite, I adore the piece just as it is! I'm not sure where you are headed with it, but PLEASE post the final?

----------

